# Finland Makes 1Mbps Internet A "Basic Right" For Every Citizen



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Finland Makes 1Mbps Internet A "Basic Right" For Every Citizen.

-- Tom


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Too slow for me  I would say it take around hours to load TSG


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Too slow for me  I would say it take around hours to load TSG


Hi CrazyComputerMan,

When I used a 56Kb USR 8656D modem, it did not take hours or minutes to load TSG web pages, so I find it hard to believe that with 1Mbps TSG would take as long as you claim.

-- Tom


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Maybe if you're downloading EVERY page on TSG...


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

TechGuy said:


> Maybe if you're downloading EVERY page on TSG...


how true...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

TechGuy said:


> Maybe if you're downloading EVERY page on TSG...


Is that not what we are supposed to do?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Im a forum chatter


----------

